# Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g



## sam1000-0 (28. Januar 2013)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rute?
Da ich noch wenig Erfahrung mit Gummifischen habe und noch kein Fisch damit gefangen hab,möchte ich mir diese Rute kaufen.
Hab mir eine Diaflash Ex Mh 2,70m wg 15-40g,geholt aber ich hab das Gefühl daß sie zu weich ist.Bei Bleikopfgewichte von 10-12g und Anschläge im leerem hab ich das Gefühl daß der Haken nicht im Maul des Fisches eindringen würde da die Rute sich etwas biegt.
Ich fisch hauptsächlich im Kanal,Rhein oder Lippe. 
Was bedeutet eigentlich : "kopflästig"?
Danke erstmal in voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

fische den Prototyp der Rute (ein guter Freund hat die Rute entwickelt). Zwar mit einem anderen Griff aber vom Blank das gleiche.
Ist eine absolute Hammerrute, ich fische sie wirklich vom 15 - 100 gr..
Übertragung ist genial und der Anschlag kommt auch in großer Entfernung richtig gut durch. 
Neulich war ich mit der Rute bei uns am See und hatte einen großen Gummifisch mit 28 gr. Bleikopf. Gesamtgewicht von Gummi & Bleikopf waren 102 gr., ´n Kollege staunte nicht schlecht wie weit ich dieses Riesengummi nach draussen beförderte (60m +). habe ihm die Rute mal zum testen gegeben und er kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Sowas leichtes und kraftvolles hatte er noch nie in der Hand (ok, bestückt mit ner Stella 4000fe  ).


----------



## pegga (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi.
Habe die Rute 10-105g mit der 30er Smoke Rolle.Wer dieses Teil mal gefischt hat wird sich wahrscheinlich möglichst schnell eine holen.Wie mein Vorredner schrieb,der Hammer!!!Welche Ködergrösse fischst du denn haupsächlich?Ev. kommst du dann mit einer leichteren besser klar.
gruss pegga


----------



## pegga (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ Welsfängeru hast Ari´s Prototyp ? Glückwunsch!
Da hat er sich echt was einfallen lassen.Liebäugel schon damit mir anstatt der neuen Shotgun noch die 35g Smoke zu holen.
gruss pegga


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Jep, bin sozusagen Ari's angelpapa


----------



## pegga (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Dann hat die Angelschule ja voll durchgeschlagen#6.
gruss pegga


----------



## sam1000-0 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



pegga schrieb:


> Hi.
> Habe die Rute 10-105g mit der 30er Smoke Rolle.Wer dieses Teil mal gefischt hat wird sich wahrscheinlich möglichst schnell eine holen.Wie mein Vorredner schrieb,der Hammer!!!Welche Ködergrösse fischst du denn haupsächlich?Ev. kommst du dann mit einer leichteren besser klar.
> gruss pegga



Hallo!
Ich benutze Bleiköpfe von 8-16g aber möchte gern auch schwerere nehmen oder auch Jerks.Hab eine Diaflash Ex Mh,die scheint mir aber etwas zu weich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ TE:

Zu Deiner Frage:

"Kopflastig" bedeutet, dass die Rute - wenn Du sie mit montierter Rolle auf Höhe des Rollenfußes festhälst - mit dem vorderen Teil nach unten zieht.

D. h. es ist eine "Gewichtsverschiebung" in Richtung vorderes Ende zu spüren.

Aufgrund schlechter Balance kann sich eine leichte Rute schwerer anfühlen als eine mit mehr Gewicht, die aber perfekt ausbalanciert ist.

Um die Kopflast auszugleichen, musst Du quasi mit dem Arm permanent gegensteuern, damit Dir die Rute nicht mit der Spitze nach unten abhaut (oder die Rute weiter vorne, z. B. VOR dem Rollenfuß halten). 

Das "Gegensteuern" kann auf Dauer ganz schön anstrengen und ist daher nicht sonderlich wünschenswert.

Um so eine Kopflast auszugleichen, werden z. B. Ausgleichsgewichte ans bzw. ins hintere Rutenende montiert.

Es kommt auch auf das Rollengewicht an - das steuert auch noch gegen. Kopflast kann also z. T. auch durch eine zu leichte Rolle zusätzlich negativ unterstützt werden bzw. durch eine schwerere Rolle etwas ausgeglichen werden.

Kommt aber auch ganz drauf an, wie der Rollenhalter positioniert ist. Die Rutenlänge spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle...


----------



## sam1000-0 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Vielen Dank! Dieser Posting ist mir sehr hilfreich.
Habe an meiner Diaflash eine Seido-Rolle in der Größe 3000 und paßt super.Die Rute steht absolut gerade.
Ne Smoke werd ich mir aber trotzdem holen und testen,bin schon sehr aufgeregt und gespannt darauf wie sie sich mit 10 bis 20g Bleiköpfen verhält.


----------



## pegga (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi.
War heute noch 1 Stunde mit der Smoke am Wasser(Hochwasser)habe mit 15g und 17er Freddie Shad gefischt,die übertragung durch den Blank ist unglaublich.Am besten hast du für die kleineren Köder noch eine leichtere Rute dabei ca.50g Wg.Damit lassen sich Köder unter 10cm besser kontrolieren,wenn man noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat.
Schnapp dir die Smoke und probier es am besten einfach mal aus,dann siehst du für dich selbst am besten,ob du auch mit den kleineren Ködern klar kommst.Mit der 30er Smoke Rolle kannst du fast die kompletten Balancegewichte entfernen und hast somit eine extrem leichte Rute(In dem Wg gibts glaube ich nichts vergleichbares)
FAlls du sie nimmst viel Spaß damit und berichte uns vielleicht mal.
gruss pegga


----------



## sam1000-0 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich hab ein wenig gegoogelt und hab rausgefunden daß es auch eine etwas kleinere Smoke gibt: Quantum Smoke 2.70m,wg 7-75g.
Ich glaube die Rute wäre besser für meine Zwecke.


----------



## sam1000-0 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ach ja,ist20g leichter


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> fische den Prototyp der Rute (ein guter Freund hat die Rute entwickelt). Zwar mit einem anderen Griff aber vom Blank das gleiche.
> Ist eine absolute Hammerrute, ich fische sie wirklich vom 15 - 100 gr..
> Übertragung ist genial und der Anschlag kommt auch in großer Entfernung richtig gut durch.
> Neulich war ich mit der Rute bei uns am See und hatte einen großen Gummifisch mit 28 gr. Bleikopf. Gesamtgewicht von Gummi & Bleikopf waren 102 gr., ´n Kollege staunte nicht schlecht wie weit ich dieses Riesengummi nach draussen beförderte (60m +). habe ihm die Rute mal zum testen gegeben und er kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Sowas leichtes und kraftvolles hatte er noch nie in der Hand (ok, bestückt mit ner Stella 4000fe  ).



60m+ im leben nicht!


----------



## Jekli (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die etwas leichtere würde mich auch sehr interssieren. Fische mit 14-21gr. und 12cm Aktionshad´s! Hat Jemand erfahrung welche Rute da besser wäre?


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@jandoumo

fahre 250km und ich zeige es dir 

Das stimmt schon so ziemlich. Werfe unter anderem an einem Laichbecken entlang, an dem diverse Pömpel aus dem Wasser ragen. Da kann man die Entfernung ganz gut abschätzen. Ob es jetzt 57 oder 63 sind kann ich dir natürlich nicht auf den Meter genau sagen.
Mit der Balzer Baltic Sea 165 erreiche ich ähnliche Wurfweiten mit den großen Gummis.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ Welsfänger, 

kann man dir Rute empfehlen für 23 er Koptyos mit knapp 30er Köpfen? Meinst du die schafft es, die Köder auf Weite zu bringen oder ist das schon ein bisschen viel des Guten? Wär echt nicht schlecht, wenn du das mal testen könntest.


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

wie ist das Gesamtgewicht von dem Köder ?
Ein 20er Canelle mit 28gr. Kop wiegt zus. 102gr. Und das wirft sich sehr gut.
Hier mal ein Bild der Wurfweite mit GoogleEarth. Sind genau 60m und 60cm..


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ein 23er Relax dürfte so um die 80 Gramm wiegen.
Dann noch mal ein 20 Gramm Jighaken, evtl mal nen 30er dranmachen, nur um zu sehen. Falls es zu viel sein sollte, brauchst nicht werfen.
Hab zwar meine Antares Monster XH, aber evtl. will ich mir noch eine andere Rute kaufen bzw. aufbauen lassen.
Die Quantum Smoke wär ja fast ein Traum, wenn die das packt.


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

äh, leider habe ich keinen 23er Relax. Aber wiege ihn einfach mal mit Kopf.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Sollte um die 105-110 Gramm wiegen, maximal.


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

wie gesagt 102 gr. fkt. hervorragend. Und der Canelle ist vom Köper deutlich wuchtiger. Läßt sich super anjiggen. Denke das die 3-8 gr. den Kohl nicht fett machen. Habe selbst schonmal n Köder deutlich ü150gr. damit geworfen, das ist aber definitiv suboptimal 

Hast du keine Küchenwaage zuhause ?
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Doch ich hab die Köder bereits nachgewogen mit unterschiedlichen Jigköpfen. Würdest du der Rute zutrauen Köder von ca 110 Gramm regelmäßig zu werfen? Und das noch mit einer anständigen Wurfweite?


----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich finde das kann man mal machen...aber regelmäßig so schwere Köder werfen ist sicher nicht die optimal Lösung


----------



## Tylle (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Spaß beiseite,ne Rute die 10g genauso top wirft wie 100g,wird wohl in 10 jahren nicht entwickelt sein!!!

Ist aber lustig zu lesen:m.....solch eine Rute suche ich schon Ewigkeiten,habe jetzt 7 Ruten durch,und man muß leider immer Kompromisse in Sachen Wurfweite/Köderfühung eingehen!!!!!

#h


----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@Tylle
Ich weiß das klingt bekloppt aber das kommt wirklich fast hin !!
Du mußst die Rute mal ausprobieren dann wärst du auch hin und weg.


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die Rute hat schon einen seeeehr weiten Bereich, was den fischbaren Bereich angeht (ca. 30 - 110 gr). Gerade zur späten Jahreszeit, wo man mal einen normalen, aber auch einen deutlich schweren Köder fischt nehme ich sie sehr gerne. Wenn ich eher mit kleineren Ködern (<20gr. Ködergewicht gesamt) unterwegs bin greife ich lieber zur leichteren Rute, es geht, ist aber dann nicht mehr so optimal.
Die Wurfweiten mit der Rute sind z.Bsp. deutlich besser als mit einer Yabai in 2.70 mit 20-70gr. WG.
Grüße


----------



## ThomasD555 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hallo,

ist die Smoke Spin eigentlich eine "reinrassige GuFi-Rute" oder auch für andere Arten des Spinnfischens geeignet? Suche noch nach meiner ersten schwere Rute für´s Wobbeln und auch dem Blech (Blinker, Spinner) bin ich nicht abgeneigt. GuFi´s werden nur selten mal gefischt. 

Tja und wer z.Z nach einer schweren Rute sucht, stößt ja füher oder später auf die Smoke Spin. Wäre schön wenn damit auch jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

mfG
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Nein, ist sie definitic nicht. Die Yabai sehe ich da z.Bsp. schon eher als reinrassige GuFi-Rute und im mittleren Gewichtsbereich evtl. sogar n Tick besser.
Die Smoke ist sehr vielseitig mit einem sehr großen fischbaren Bereich.
Bei mir kommt so ziemlich alles aus der KuKö-Tasche an die Rute.
Ob Hardbait, große Blinker, mal n großer Puschel-SPinner oder eben Gufis. 
Sogar einen Hybrida J2 Jerkbait kommt häufiger mal zum Einsatz.


----------



## pegga (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi.
Also die 60m+ kann ich nur bestätigen.Diese Rute ist einfach unglaublich.Wer´s nicht glaubt testet es am besten selbst.Ich gebe meine nicht mehr her und ich teste in der Regel viele Ruten,bis ich das Non Plus Ultra für mich habe.Glaube nicht das es  so schnell was vergleichbares gibt.Habe sie heute noch einem Kollegen in die Hand gedrückt der nicht mehr aufhörte zu staunen.:k
Gruss pegga


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

hier mal die Rute samt 115er Hecht (von Gestern) und seinem "Erbauer"


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

moin 
mal ne frage in die runde, is dann die version 2,70 bis 75g mehr geeignet zum gufieren bis 15cm gufis? würde mir ja gerne beide holen hehe :m


----------



## dorschangler12345 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

wer interesse hat , habe eine ungefischte nagelneue 2,70 10-105gr zu verkaufen! pn !


----------



## Merlin (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Tackle Berry Finn schrieb:


> moin
> mal ne frage in die runde, is dann die version 2,70 bis 75g mehr geeignet zum gufieren bis 15cm gufis? würde mir ja gerne beide holen hehe :m


 

hast du im Lotto gewonnen ???


----------



## pegga (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Immer dran denken man lebt nur einmal!Und die Smoke ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
gruss pegga


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

|rolleyes
nö brauch nur zwei neue ordentliche spinnruten die was taugen...
hat die 2,70 verison bis 75 g jetzt schon einer und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Merlin (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Kennt einer die EXO Spin...die sollen genauso gut sein..
Ich suche noch ne feine Barschrute


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

kenne die 75er und auch die 55er (sind ja sozusagen die Beta-Tester).
Die 75 ist ziemlich genau wie die 100er, nur eben ein bißchen feinfühliger mit nicht ganz so viel Power. Ansonsten von den Eigenschaften sehr ähnlich.
Der Schritt zur 55er ist da schon deutlicher.
Grüße


----------



## sam1000-0 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Mit Jigköpfe ab wieviel Gramm hat man dieses"tockgefühl" bei der 80-er smoke?
Bin jetzt eher an einer Yasei Aspius 7-28g interessiert.
Schwere entscheidung steht mir davor!#d
Mit der Diaflash 14-40g bin ich auch nicht sehr zufrieden da ich mit 7g Köpfe so gut wie nichts fühle.Kann auch an der Schnur liegen,0,15-er Tuffline.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jekli (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Wenn du beide kennst. Welche würdest du für 14-21 Köpfe am 12 Aktinshad empfehlen? Manchmal auh mal nen 25er Kopf|bigeyes


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@jekli

eher die 75er. Reicht für die Gewichte vollkommen aus.

@sam
Ist natürlich schwierig. Bei nur 7gr Köpfen würde sogar die 55er Variante mehr als ausreichend sein. Zudem ist einer 15er Tufline nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die 55-er ist mir zu kurz.
Hab da Whiplash 0,10 in grün liegen.
Ob die wohl besser ist?
Müsste aber gelb sein um bessere Sicht zu haben dadrauf.


----------



## welsfaenger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

also das mit dem "Tock" bei nur 7 gr. ist so eine Sache.
Erstmal müsste es ein reltaiv harter Boden sein, sonst merkt man von dem Tock eh nix, zudem muss die restliche kombo und das eigene Vermögen auch noch dazukommen.
Bei der Schnur würde ich zu einer Stroft GTP Typ 1 oder 2 raten. Eine 0.10er Whiplash ist genau wie die 0.15er TufLine (in dem Fall das kleinere Übel) doch eher zu dick.


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ok,besten Dank!
Dann hole ich mir die Schnur.
Was wäre denn da zum empfehlen?
SS2 oder Rocke?


----------



## Merlin (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@Welsfänger

Hast du eine neue Smoke oder "nur" ein Testmuster von Rocknfish ??


----------



## Jekli (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So hatte die Smoke 100 gerade in der Hand. Sehr spezielles aber schlichtes design. Gefällt. Kopflastig wird diese Rute wohl auch nicht bei ner 200gr. Rolle sein, da diese Rute so ein langen Griff hat da ist eine Kopflastigkeit gar nicht möglich. Konnte den Griff ihne Probleme unter den Arm klemmen. Aber denke so eine Rute wirds. Für meine Angelei ist sie aber definitiv zu heavy. Die -75gr oder die kürzere bin 55gr hatten die leider nicht im Geschäft.

@ welsfaenger: 

Du hast geschrieben das du beide Ruten gefischt hast. Mir würde die kürzere auch reichen, aber reicht da das Wurfgewicht? Wie gesagt, ans Band Kommen 10-12 Gummis mit 14-18 Kopf. Sollte aber vll. auch mal nen Gramm mehr werfen können. Was für Gewichte hst du gefischt?


----------



## welsfaenger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

"Nur" die Prototypen. Einziger Unterschied, ich habe einen korkgriff und evtl andere Ringe. Der blank ist der gleiche wie bei der smoke. 
Ari hatte diese Rute vorher mehrere Male aufgebaut und Quantum war eben begeistert von der Serie.


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> "Nur" die Prototypen. Einziger Unterschied, ich habe einen korkgriff und evtl andere Ringe. Der blank ist der gleiche wie bei der smoke.
> Ari hatte diese Rute vorher mehrere Male aufgebaut und Quantum war eben begeistert von der Serie.



Ahso!
Da kann ich wohl die Werbung für diese Rute verstehen.Sie müßte saugut sein.Vorallem da sie ja sehr leicht seien soll und fast action auch besitzt.


----------



## ThomasD555 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal eine Frage in die Runde. Ich möchte verschiedene Ködertypen von ca. 30 g Effzett-Blinkern, über 52 g, 19cm Wobbler bis hin zum 56+6 g, 30 cm Real Eel fischen. Wäre dann das 75 er Modell ausreichend oder sollte ich doch lieber das 105 er Modell nehmen?
Der ein oder andere Köder baut ja doch ein wenig mehr Druck auf. Befisch werden sollen damit ein mittlerer Fluss und ein paar Vereinsteiche. Wäre prima wenn jemand eine Empfehlung abgeben könnte, habe bei mir keine Möglichkeit die Rute vor Ort zu begrabbeln.

Danke


----------



## pegga (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi.
Ich wurde dir die 100er empfehlen. so hast du etwas Puffer für Grosse Koeder und selbst die kleineren 10-12 cm lassen sich klasse damit fischen..du wirst erstaunt sein.
Gruss pegga
:m


----------



## Merlin (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So "riesig " ist der Unterschied nicht....
die 105er hat etwas mehr Rückgrad.

Wenn du lieber ( öfter) kleinere Köder fischt nehm die 75 er.
und wenn du mehr größere Köder fischt dann die 105 er

Das ist die beste Rute überhaupt:l ... da kommt selbst meine selbstgebaute
CMW SS2 nicht mit


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an alle, die diese Rute besitzen.
Könnte hier evtl. jemand sagen, was die Rute für einen Rollenhalter besitzt? Ich konnte das auf den Bildern im Internet leider nicht gut erkennen. Da ich sehr viel Wert auf einen stabilen Rollenhalter lege, würde ich mir gerne noch eine andere Meinung dazu einholen bevor ich mir das Rütchen evtl. zulege.


----------



## Merlin (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an alle, die diese Rute besitzen.
> Könnte hier evtl. jemand sagen, was die Rute für einen Rollenhalter besitzt? Ich konnte das auf den Bildern im Internet leider nicht gut erkennen. Da ich sehr viel Wert auf einen stabilen Rollenhalter lege, würde ich mir gerne noch eine andere Meinung dazu einholen bevor ich mir das Rütchen evtl. zulege.


 

ALPS... ist sehr stabil
Du mußst mal auf der Quantum Specialist Seite im Netz gucken dort im Katalog ist er gut zu erkennen


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ Merlin,

danke für den Tipp. Ich denke ich bestell mir die Rute mal.
Nach all dem was man hier lesen konnte, kann ich mir gut vorstellen  die Rute für den Allroundeinsatz bei uns in den Talsperren zu benutzen


----------



## pely66 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Fischt jemand schon den Rute fuhr Zander am Rhein????
welche soll ich nehmen  7-75 g oder 10-105 g, mit Shaker 4,5"-6" und jig 18 bis 25 g.
morgen will ich bestellen und finde ich nicht jagen wo billig als 185€ 
inkl. Versand  . Kent jemand billig als das????


----------



## welsfaenger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

definitv dir 7-75 gr Rute.


----------



## Tylle (10. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



pely66 schrieb:


> Fischt jemand schon den Rute fuhr Zander am Rhein????
> welche soll ich nehmen  7-75 g oder 10-105 g, mit Shaker 4,5"-6" und jig 18 bis 25 g.
> morgen will ich bestellen und finde ich nicht jagen wo billig als 185€
> inkl. Versand  . Kent jemand billig als das????




185 inclu versand für die 10-105g?????wäre bisher das günstigste,wo haste die gefunden????


----------



## pely66 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hier aber der 10-105 ist 189 € all in

http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/product_info.php/cPath/75_114_595/products_id/8915


----------



## michel66 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Welches Rollengewicht wäre denn für die Rute bis 75g bzw. 105g ideal - damit diese gut ausgewogen sind.

Mit welchen Rollen fischt Ihr???? #h


----------



## welsfaenger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Da die Rute ansich schon gut ausbalanciert ist, kannst du fast jedes rollengewicht Fischen.
Entweder ist bei mit ne 4000er Stella fe (270gr) oder eine Quantum Tour Edition pti-b (ca 350gr) dran.


----------



## pegga (11. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi.
Passend zur Rolle gibts natürlich die Smoke Rolle.DA passt dann echt alles.Absolutes Leichtgewicht mit gerade einmal 221g.(30er)
Diese Rolle bzw. Exo hat auch schon den ein oder anderen Waller mitgemacht bis jetzt ohne Probleme.Fische selbst das 30er Modell auf der 105er Smoke.
gruss pegga


----------



## welsfaenger (11. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

gibt's jetzt auch als 40er Modell !


----------



## Tylle (12. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Sagt mal.......wie viel Provision bekommt Ihr denn für die doch etwas andere Werbung hier?????


----------



## welsfaenger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

leider nix , kann ja mal bei Quantum anfragen 

Soll auch keine Werbung sein, nur es kennen eben noch nicht so viele aus Erfahrung diese Rute, und da ich sie wirklich ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen kann, macht man es eben.
Hier werden ja auch ständig Shimano Rollen in den Himmel geholt, und keiner von denen bekommt auch nur irgendwas dafür.
Ich kann ja nun nix dafür das ich eben diese Rute schon etwas länger kenne, und wie sie entstanden ist.
Und es ist wirklich eine Traumrute. 
Die Smoke Rolle ist aber zum Beispiel nicht mein persönlicher Favorit.
Die ist gut, mir persönlich gefällt sie aber nicht so perfekt. Wobei erstaunlicherweise die neue 40er Größe mir besser gefällt als die 30er.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Merlin (12. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich empfehle die Smoke auch gerne weil es einfach eine SUPER Rute ist..

... endlich mal was vernüftiges... hier wird ja sonst auch sehr viel Schrott empfohlen#d


----------



## pegga (13. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ Tylle wenn du wüsstest:q.....
Spaß beiseite,wie Thomas schon schrieb ist es halt eine Hammerrute,überzeug dich doch ein fach selbst.Ich empfehle halt die Sachen,die mich persönlich überzeugen.
Mir gefällt die Smoke Rolle sogut,das ich mir direkt danach noch ne Exo geschnappt hab,die sind wirklich ihr Geld wert.
Wie das immer im Leben ist alles Geschmackssache und nicht jeder mag die gleichen Dinge (zum Glück).
gruss pegga


----------



## pely66 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 7-75g*

Heute ist die Smoke eingetroffen , eine rolle geschraubt un zwei stunde am Wasser. Rückmeldung erst 8-10 meter vor Ufer, sie sollte 177 g haben aber ist genau 209 g +52 g Schluss kappe mit 4 scheiben ,sonst schon bearbeitete Rute aber meine Meinung nicht dem Geld wert (185 €) straf ist gleich wie die speddy XH , ist schon zurück gegangen.


----------



## Tylle (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 7-75g*



pely66 schrieb:


> Heute ist die Smoke eingetroffen , eine rolle geschraubt un zwei stunde am Wasser. Rückmeldung erst 8-10 meter vor Ufer, sie sollte 177 g haben aber ist genau 209 g +52 g Schluss kappe mit 4 scheiben ,sonst schon bearbeitete Rute aber meine Meinung nicht dem Geld wert (185 €) straf ist gleich wie die speddy XH , ist schon zurück gegangen.




Mit was hastn gefischt das keine genügende Rückmeldung kam....vielleicht unter dem angegebenen WG????


----------



## pely66 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

mit Shaker 4"5 und Playboy 13,5cm am 18 -22g
morgen bestelle die Baitjigger H ich glaube gibt keine andere rute
 in die preis klasse als das


----------



## Tylle (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



pely66 schrieb:


> mit Shaker 4"5 und Playboy 13,5cm am 18 -22g
> morgen bestelle die Baitjigger H ich glaube gibt keine andere rute
> in die preis klasse als das




hmmm....bei den Gewichtsklassen sollte sie eigentlich immer ne vernünftige Rückmeldung geben......

vielleicht doch eher ne Rute zum rumwobbeln|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



pely66 schrieb:


> mit Shaker 4"5 und Playboy 13,5cm am 18 -22g
> morgen bestelle die Baitjigger H ich glaube gibt keine andere rute
> in die preis klasse als das


 
mono oder geflecht schnur und welche stärke?|kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Keine Angst, die Köder merkt man schon! 
Ich auf jeden fall und auch auf 50m Entfernung.
Die Rute ist aber keine reine Gufi Rute.
Evtl war es an dem angeltag sehr windig oder er hatte zu dicke Schnur?
Die Rute bietet eigentlich eine exzellente Rückmeldung


----------



## Merlin (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich kann das "Problem" auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Rute hat eine 1a Köderrückmeldung !

Ich glaube es lag mehr am Angler oder der Geräte Zusammenstellung als an der Rute.


----------



## Franky D (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

deshalb meine frage nach mono oder geflecht und dem durchmesser


----------



## pely66 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

rolle stradic 3000 fj und power pro 0,15 gleich wie bei dem speddmaster xh ich habe beide rute dabei . platz kornsand Fähre Nierstein soll ich noch meine nummer bei scheue oder was.......... 
das ligt am der angler bistimt#6
die rute ist keine gufi rute definitiv fuhr mich
das gleiche kostet die Baitjiger h habe ich schon bestelt.



Franky D schrieb:


> deshalb meine frage nach mono oder geflecht und dem durchmesser


----------



## Franky D (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



pely66 schrieb:


> rolle stradic 3000 fj und power pro 0,15 gleich wie bei dem speddmaster xh ich habe beide rute dabei . platz kornsand Fähre Nierstein soll ich noch meine nummer bei scheue oder was..........
> das ligt am der angler bistimt#6
> die rute ist keine gufi rute definitiv fuhr mich
> das gleiche kostet die Baitjiger h habe ich schon bestelt.


 
nun mach mal langsam es war lkediglich eine durchaus legitime frage nach der verwendeten schnur, gut wenn dir die rute nicht gefällt verbietet dir keiner dich nach was anderem umzusehen kannst uns ja deine erfahrungen mit der baitjigger mal mitteilen
gruß franky


----------



## pely66 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Franky D schrieb:


> nun mach mal langsam es war lkediglich eine durchaus legitime frage nach der verwendeten schnur, gut wenn dir die rute nicht gefällt verbietet dir keiner dich nach was anderem umzusehen kannst uns ja deine erfahrungen mit der baitjigger mal mitteilen
> gruß franky



ich glaube ende nächste Woche kann ich mitteilen,zu erst sollte kommen .ich habe bis jetzt zeit November mehrere rute getestet 
föhn Greys Daiwa  Balzer Spro Fox und Shimano die beste meine Meinung ist der speddy xh 
noch akzeptabel ist fox ultron 30-80 und liegt gegenseitig 80€ günstig als Smoke aber das ist nur meine Meinung. und warum ist 177g beschrieben und die wiegt 254g mit dieses Kontergewicht.
ok ich bin gespannt mit dem Baitjiger wen die wert ist...


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

nun kontergewichte zähle ich mal zum zubehör und nicht direkt zum rutengewicht was der blank mit ringen und griff wiegt weißt du wie viel die kontergewichte genau wiegen?


----------



## Merlin (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@Pely 66
das sollte kann Angriff auf dich sein...aber in einem Forum tauscht man sich aus was einem gefällt oder nicht.
Jeder hat doch seine eigenen Vorlieben und Vorstellungen von einer Rute..
Ich z.B würde die Smoke IMMER der Shimano vorziehen.


----------



## pely66 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Kontergewicht 9 g genau ,jeden ist frei zu sagen was er denkt was ihm gefehlt und was fuhr tackle  er benutz.#a|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 7-75g*

Hi,



pely66 schrieb:


> Heute ist die Smoke eingetroffen , eine rolle geschraubt un zwei stunde am Wasser. Rückmeldung erst 8-10 meter vor Ufer, sie sollte 177 g haben aber ist genau 209 g +52 g Schluss kappe mit 4 scheiben ,sonst schon bearbeitete Rute aber meine Meinung nicht dem Geld wert (185 €) straf ist gleich wie die speddy XH , ist schon zurück gegangen.



danke für die Info und Fotos!

Auch wenn ich fast nur noch selber baue, werde ich immer hellhörig/neugierig, wenn eine neue Rute so einen Hype erzeugt. Gut wenn dann mal einer mit Fakten kommt ... 209g ohne Kontergewicht sind 'ne Ansage, noch dazu wenn nur 177g angegeben sind! Und wenn es so viel Kontergewicht (52g!!!) braucht, um die Rute auszubalancieren (hängt natürlich auch von der Grifflänge ab, leider auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen), kann der Blank zumindest was die Balance angeht nicht der große Überflieger sein  ... ist der RH aus Alu?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## vs535 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Tag zusammen,

Habe auch Interesse an der Rute für Zander/Rhein (NRW) kann mich zwischen der 80er und der 100er noch nicht so ganz entscheiden.
Könnte bitte einer der Besitzer der Smoke 2,70m WG 10-105g die Rute  nachwiegen, wenn die 80er 209g wiegt, was bringt dann die 100er auf die Waage (mich würde halt das reale Gewicht interessieren)?


----------



## welsfaenger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Prototyp mit vollkorkgriff:

212 gr gesamt, handteil 176, Oberteil 36 gr

Lange bis unterkämet Rolle: 43cm


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



pely66 schrieb:


> Kontergewicht 9 g genau ,jeden ist frei zu sagen was er denkt was ihm gefehlt und was fuhr tackle er benutz.#a|wavey:
> 
> sie sollte 177 g haben aber ist genau 209 g +52 g Schluss kappe mit 4 scheiben


 
interessant dann hat die schlusskappe ohne kontergewichte 16gr wenn ich micg nicht verrechnet hab? 
wie viele kontergewichte hast du bei deiner zusammenstellung gefisch? 
hat jetzt nichts damit zu tuen das du nichts gefühlt hat ist rein informativ da du die rute scheinbar ziemlich genau unter die lupe genommen hast


----------



## vs535 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Franky D schrieb:


> interessant dann hat die schlusskappe ohne kontergewichte 16gr wenn ich micg nicht verrechnet hab?
> wie viele kontergewichte hast du bei deiner zusammenstellung gefisch?
> hat jetzt nichts damit zu tuen das du nichts gefühlt hat ist rein informativ da du die rute scheinbar ziemlich genau unter die lupe genommen hast


Welche Erkenntnis soll das bringen? #h


----------



## vs535 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Prototyp mit vollkorkgriff:
> 
> 212 gr gesamt, handteil 176, Oberteil 36 gr
> 
> Lange bis unterkämet Rolle: 43cm



Danke für die Info!
Denke nicht dass die Serienrute durch denn Dupongriff viel schwerer wurde, oder?
Das wäre ja ein sehr geringer Gewichtsunterschied zur 80er Smoke;+
Vielleicht kann jemand noch Gewichtsangaben zur Smoke von der Stange machen!


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



vs535 schrieb:


> Welche Erkenntnis soll das bringen? #h


 
ganz einfach im welchem verhältniss von handteil balance und rolle steht


----------



## welsfaenger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Dergriff von der stangenrute sollte eigentlich deutlich leichter sein, von daher verwundert mich diese Angabe von 209 gr.
Der blank ist ein paar Gramm leichter, wieviel genau kann ich aber gerade nicht sagen. Den gewichtsunterschied merkt man aber schon


----------



## vs535 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Franky D schrieb:


> ganz einfach im welchem verhältniss von handteil balance und rolle steht


Hatte die Rute mal in der Hand als Rolle war eine Smoke 30 (220gr) dran, die Rute war soweit ich mich erinnern kann mit 2 Ausgleichscheiben gut ausbalanciert. 
Durch den sehr langen Griff ist die Rute auch so schon nicht stark Kopflastig somit trägt die Rolle bei dieser Rute nicht sonderlich viel zur Balance bei (ist mein eigenes Empfinden, lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren).


----------



## Txmx (15. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hey Tisie, ich hab ne Smoke und auch ne selbst aufgebaute SS3 rumliegen. Die Smoke mit 35g und die SS3 mit 60g, ich werde die zeitnah mal mit den optimalen Gewichten fischen und berichten wie sich die Smoke schlägt. 

Bei Trockenübungen macht sie schon nen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi,



Timi schrieb:


> Hey Tisie, ich hab ne Smoke und auch ne selbst aufgebaute SS3 rumliegen. Die Smoke mit 35g und die SS3 mit 60g, ich werde die zeitnah mal mit den optimalen Gewichten fischen und berichten wie sich die Smoke schlägt.
> 
> Bei Trockenübungen macht sie schon nen sehr guten Eindruck.



interessant, bin gespannt auf Deinen Vergleich ... sind die beiden vom realen Köderspektrum vergleichbar? WG liegt ja etwas auseinander.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Merlin (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



vs535 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Denke nicht dass die Serienrute durch denn Dupongriff viel schwerer wurde, oder?
> Das wäre ja ein sehr geringer Gewichtsunterschied zur 80er Smoke;+
> Vielleicht kann jemand noch Gewichtsangaben zur Smoke von der Stange machen!


 
So Smoke 80: Stangenrute

A-Teil = 34gr
Handteil = 171gr
Komplett = 205gr ( ohne Ausgleichgewichte )

+ 4 Ausgleichgewichte je 11g

Smoke 100:

A-Teil = 34gr
Handteil = 198gr
Komplett = 232gr

die Ruten an sich sind super leicht das Gewicht kommt von den
Alps Rollenhalter.


----------



## Txmx (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, die SS3 wirft schon größere Köder. Werde die Smoke mit 20g und die SS3 mit 30g bestücken und dann mal schauen wie die Rückmeldung ist. Leider komm ich bei dem Wetter aber nicht los.


----------



## vs535 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Merlin, danke fürs nachwiegen!
Auf Herstellerangaben ist wie immer Verlass:e


----------



## Tisie (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Merlin schrieb:


> A-Teil = 34gr



Echt? Finde ich erstaunlich schwer ... sind da komplett Zweistegringe drauf? Nicht kopflastig?!

@Timi: Dann testest Du eben erstmal das Drillverhalten - mit Eisschollen |rolleyes ... echt verrückt das Wetter!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## welsfaenger (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

34 gr schwer für ne 100gr spinnrute finde ich nicht besonders schwer.
Postet doch mal eure rutengewichte in dem thread rutengewichte und Balance.


----------



## welsfaenger (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich finde es eher erstaunlich das die stangenrute 20 gr mehr in handteil hat als mein Prototyp. Der hat immerhin vollkorkgriff.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher erstaunlich das die stangenrute 20 gr mehr in handteil hat als mein Prototyp. Der hat immerhin vollkorkgriff.


 

hat dein prototyp auch den alps rollenhalter?


----------



## welsfaenger (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Nein, normaler dps16 von oben mit dem oberen korkteil verschraubt


----------



## welsfaenger (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@tisie

Poste mal die Gewichte deiner Ruten in dem anderen thread.
Deutlich weniger als 34 gr stell ich mir für so eine Rute recht schwierig vor


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Nein, normaler dps16 von oben mit dem oberen korkteil verschraubt


 

daher werden die 20gr wohl kommen der alps hat schon ein gutes gewicht


----------



## welsfaenger (18. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hast recht, die Dinger sind echt deutlich schwerer.
Habe noch eine RST mit Alps rollenhalter, werde die mal spaßeshalber auch noch nachwiegen.


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

hatte das bei meiner eigenbau light spinne auch nicht bedacht das die teile doch so schwer ausfallen, aber mir gefallen sie einfach gut auch wenn der ein oder andere sie für die kalte jahreszeit nicht so mag


----------



## Tisie (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi,



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @tisie
> 
> Poste mal die Gewichte deiner Ruten in dem anderen thread.



kann ich gerne machen, aber da ich nur noch Eigenbauten und umgebaute Fertigruten habe, wird das kaum jemandem helfen, da halt sehr individuell und bez. Beringung und Balance optimiert  ... poste bitte trotzdem mal den Link zu dem Thread, das interessiert mich.



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Deutlich weniger als 34 gr stell ich mir für so eine Rute recht schwierig vor



Das hängt natürlich immer stark von Länge, WG, Aufbau und Aktion ab, deshalb meine Frage nach der Beringung der genannten Smoke-Varianten (Anzahl, Typ, Größe) ... im WG-Bereich von 60g liegen die Spitzenteile meiner Ruten (SS3, CTS EST, CTS Elite XL, Nitro, usw.) alle im 20g-Bereich (+/- 3g, hängt natürlich auch von der Länge und Aktion ab, d.h. mehr oder weniger Material/Ringe im Spitzenbereich). Und bei meiner 95er SS3 wiegt das Spitzenteil nackig nur 22,75g, d.h. selbst mit Ringen wird das ST vorauss. gut unter 30g bleiben (und das ist ein echter 100g Blank ).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## welsfaenger (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

hier ist der Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260405

Gerade auch optimierte Handmade währen zum Vergleich mal sehr interessant. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tisie (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Dank Dir, Thomas, dann haue ich da bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Daten rein.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Merlin (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Tisie schrieb:


> Echt? Finde ich erstaunlich schwer ... sind da komplett Zweistegringe drauf? Nicht kopflastig?!


 
Also 34gr für eine 100g 2.70m Stangenrute finde ich nicht viel..
Auf dem A-Teil sind mit dem Spitzenring 8 Ringe ( Doppelsteg heißen die glaube ich )

Meine SS3 selbstgebaut fühlt sich nicht wirklich leichter an..
Bei Smoke stört mich nur der etwas schwerere Rollenhalter ansonsten sind die Wurfleistungen sehr ähnlich


----------



## der-michler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

_Quantum Smoke Spin_ ...
*199,95 €*
raubfischjagd...
:l:l:l


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



der-michler schrieb:


> _Quantum Smoke Spin_ ...
> *199,95 €*
> raubfischjagd...
> :l:l:l


 
bisschen teurer wa ;-)
http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/e...7d2-4fe6-b439-2bafa631d6e8/productdetail.aspx


----------



## ThomasD555 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Seit gestern unterwegs zu mir.:vik:
Hach was bin ich "aufgeregt"!!!

Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Rolle offen. Dadurch das das Schätzelein ja doch eher bei den Leichtgewichten angesiedelt ist, was wäre denn das optimale Rollengewicht für die Rute?


----------



## Veit (30. März 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ Welsfaenger: Erstmal danke für die interessanten Infos zu der Rute. Ich werde mir definitiv mal eine bestellen, um selbst mitreden zu können.  Frage: Ich bin bzgl. des Wurfgewichts noch unschlüssig. Kannst du zu der 105er Version mal einen Anhaltspunkt geben, wo die ideal fischbare Kombination aus Jigkopfgewicht/Ködergröße nach UNTEN liegt.


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

hi
habe noch ein paar fragen über die rute....vielleicht kann sie ja jemand beantworten...
1. hat die rute ne spitzenaktion...?
2. wie sind diese microringe,wenn im winter gefischt 
   wird....normal wie die anderen oder aber frieren sie schneller ein?
3. ist der blank fast oder x-fast


----------



## Mordsfisch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich hab ähnliche Fragen:

ich suche dringend eine Hechtrute.

Mir wäre eine progressive oder parabolische Aktion lieber, zum Wobbler fischen.
Hat sie diese?
Ich möchte eine 2,50m Rute. Reicht da die bis 50g auch für bessere Hechte ausß

Vielen dank für eure Antworten!

Peter


----------



## Veit (22. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> hi
> habe noch ein paar fragen über die rute....vielleicht kann sie ja jemand beantworten...
> 1. hat die rute ne spitzenaktion...?
> 2. wie sind diese microringe,wenn im winter gefischt
> ...



Ich kann nur für die 75 g-Variante sprechen. Diese hat eine ausgeprägt durchgehende Aktion (hat mich sehr überrascht), ist aber nicht zu weich. 

Dass die Ringe im Winter schneller vereisen, ist wohl zu erwarten (Erfahrungswerte von anderen Ruten mit kleinen Ringen). 

Wo der Unterschied zwischen fast und X-fast liegt ist wohl eine eher subjektive Einschätzung. Schnell ist der Blank auf jeden Fall. 

Insgesamt eine gelungene Rute, die sich in der Tat sehr gut (weit) wirft, sauber verarbeitet ist und perfekt ausbalanciert in der Hand liegt. Die "Überrute", als die sie hier teilweise dargestellt wurde, ist sie für mich persönlich nicht (Griff ist -für meinen Geschmack- zu lang, der Rollenhalter sagt mir nicht zu, Hakenöse fehlt), aber grundsätzlich ein wirklich solides Modell, dass mir sehr durchdacht erscheint. Auf jeden Fall kein 0815-Teil. 

Wer ein "etwas andere", aber dennoch gute Spinnrute sucht, macht mit der Smoke keinen Fehler. Sozusagen das BMW 1er Coupe unter den Spinnruten. *gg*


----------



## Riesenangler (22. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Geile Rute leider etwas zu teuer für mich. Wenn ich sie mir leisten könnte dann würde ich sie mir holen. Vieleicht im nächsten Jahr . Dieses jahr hat ein neuer motor für mich oberste Priorität.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



> und perfekt ausbalanciert in der Hand liegt ... Griff ist -für meinen Geschmack- zu lang


immer eine Frage was Priorität hat, ausgewogene bzw. ausbalancierte Rute oder kurzer Griff.
Das ist in meinen Augen eben auch bei vielen Ruten das problem das der Griff auf Teufel komm raus sehr kurz gehalten wird (was ich pers. überhaupt nicht verstehen kann), mit dem Ergebnis einer extremen Kopflastigkeit. Aber hauptsache Japan oder USA Style.
Zum Twitchen bei einer 1.90m bis 2.40m Rute kann ich es ja noch verstehen, aber sonst sehe ich in den relativ kurzen Griff´s eigentlich nur Nachteile. 
Nicht nur von der Balance auch in der ganzen Ergonomie. Von der Wurf-Perfomance (tolles Wort  ) mal ganz zu schweigen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mordsfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die 2,50m Version bald gönnen.
Scheint so das zu sein was ich suche.

Freu mich auf den 1.Mai :vik:

MfG,

Peter


----------



## Merlin (24. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Dito! Smoke Spin = viel Rauch um nichts


 
Dann erzähle doch mal die "Stangenruten " aus dem Laden auf die besser sind...


----------



## Aurikus (24. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Dito! Smoke Spin = viel Rauch um nichts



Kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen!!

Ich fische die 55g-Variante und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Smoke!!
Veit hat die Rute schon ganz gut beschrieben und dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen!!

Übrigens kann ich schon sagen, dass die Ringe einfrieren!! Stört mich aber nicht weiter!! Kurz abpiddeln und weiter geht's!!!


----------



## Veit (26. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Es ist doch immer eine sehr subjektive Betrachtung, was eine gute Rute ist und was nicht. 

Die Smoke ist aus meiner Sicht eine Rute, die einen sehr individuellen Touch hat. Eine "Charakter-Rute" - und ich finde gut, dass sowas auch mal auf den Markt kommt. Darum auch der Autovergleich. Die Smoke ist eben kein gefälliger Passat, der "ganz gut" und geräumig, aber irgendwie auch ein 0815-Teil ist, sondern ein 1er Coupe. Schick, hochwertig, auffällig, aber eben auch ziemlich eng. Muss man lieben oder hassen. 

Du kannst eine Rute mit mittellangem Korkgriff, Hakenöse, 7 Fuji Alconite-Ringen, einfachem Fuji-Rollenhalter und ner halbdurchgehenden, einigermaßen schnellen Aktion bauen, diese klassisch gestalten und es wird garantiert keiner sagen "Das Teil ist wirklich sch***e." Du kannst aber auch eine Smoke bauen, die man liebt wenn man auf maximale Wurfweiten steht, eine durchgehende Aktion und ein exklusives Design mag. Den Rollenhalter habe ich an noch keiner anderen Stangenrute gesehen -einfach mal was anderes. Wer aber natürlich auf kurze Griffe, Spitzenaktion oder klassisches Design steht, dem wird die Smoke nicht zusagen. Ich persönlich kann es gut verstehen, dass die Rute sowohl große Befürworter, als auch starke Gegner findet. Sieht man schon allein an den Beiträgen von Welsfaenger und mir zur Grifflänge der Rute.
Objektiv betrachtet ist die Smoke aber keinesfalls eine schlechte Rute. Die Verarbeitung liegt aus meiner Sicht deutlich über dem Standard.


----------



## Aurikus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Schon wieder stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!!
Und genau deshalb stehe ich auch auf die Smoke!!!

Ich fische die Smoke überwiegend am Rhein mit Gummies bis 14cm und max. 25g Jigs und habe dabei überhaupt keine Probleme!! Ganz im Gegenteil!! Sie überträgt wirklich Alles!! Ein Kollege von mir hat Sie mal Probe gefischt und Er war auch hin und weg!! Zitat: "Man merkt ja jedes Steinchen!" 
Sehe ich genauso!!!
Normalerweise mag ich durchgehende Aktionen an einer Rute überhaupt nicht! Aber durch den doch recht straffen Blank fällt das bei der Smoke gar nicht ins Gewicht!! Einfach eine tolle Rute, in die ich mich auf Anhieb verliebt habe!!!!


----------



## Spider-Team (29. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe heute mal ein paar Smokes begrabbelt und find sie so nicht schlecht.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob schon mal jemand mit der an 3g Variante mit tatsächlich 3g geworfen hat.


----------



## Albert71 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hab die 3g seit der ersten März Woche rum stehen/liegen#h
Bis auf einige Probewürfe im heimischen Garten mit erstaunlicher Wurfweite konnte ich auf Grund der Schonzeit noch keine weiteren Erkenntnisse ziehen. Nächste Woche werd ich sie dann endlich standesgemäß mit einen Barsch entschneidern. Fazit folgt...


----------



## Wasserspeier (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hallo

Finde die Quantum -105g zwar interessant (z.B. hohe Wurfweite), aber doch recht teuer für meinen Geldbeutel.

Wie ist denn der Drill mit dieser Rute? Wenn die bis 105g WG geht, wird da ein 60er hecht ja nicht viel Aktion in die Rute bringen, oder?

Ich angel primär mit 15cm GuFis.

Was gibts denn für alternativen so um die 80€ bis 150€ zu der Smoke?


Viele Grüße,

Phil


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hat denn schon jemand die Smoke 80
getestet?
Mich interessiert die Rückmeldung bei 
Bleiköpfe von 10-21g.
Geplant ist der kauf einer Smoke  Spin 80
für den Rhein und der Maas.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. August 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Wo Kann ich rund um Köln die Smoke mal in verschiedenen Ausführungen begrabbeln?

Kennt einer nen Händler der die hat?


----------



## Aurikus (23. August 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Meines Wissens gibt's keinen Händler in der Umgebung von Köln!!
Ich hab mir meine Smoke 55 auf Verdacht online bestellen müssen!


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. August 2013)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich ahnte es! #c


----------



## barschjäger78 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Kann mir jemand einen händler in berlin nennen wo ich das ding probewedeln kann. Danke 

Mfg icke


----------



## Ruessler1 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen was da für Ringe verarbeitet sind.
Sind das welche von Sic?
Was sagen denn die Erfahrungen inzwischen fischen hier ja einige die Rute 2 Jahre lang seid ihr immer noch so begeistert wie am Anfang?
Gab es irgendwelche Material oder Verarbeitungsfehler?
Würdet Ihr die Rute wieder kaufen?

Danke für euren Rat 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> Sind das welche von Sic?


SIC ist keine Marke, sondern die Chemische Bezeichnung für Siliciumcarbid.:m

Und, ja die Smoke hat SIC Ringeinlagen.:q


----------



## Ruessler1 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ok dann wollte ich wissen  ob die von Fuji sind ,dachte das gehört zusammen.
Steht im Katalog nix dabei was es für Ringe sind Hoffe das es eine gute Qualität ist und Sie die geflochtene Schnur aus halten.
Danke  für die  info . Also  sind das  nun Fuji Ringe ?
Gruß Simon


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> . Also  sind das  nun Fuji Ringe ?





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und, ja die Smoke hat SIC Ringeinlagen.:q


Steht aber doch im Katalog |rolleyes


----------



## Mikey3110 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Ruessler1 schrieb:


> Ok dann wollte ich wissen  ob die von Fuji sind ,dachte das gehört zusammen.
> Steht im Katalog nix dabei was es für Ringe sind Hoffe das es eine gute Qualität ist und Sie die geflochtene Schnur aus halten.
> Danke  für die  info . Also  sind das  nun Fuji Ringe ?
> Gruß Simon



Es sind keine Ringe von Fuji drauf... Macht aber auch nix, denn die Verbauten machen ihren Job mindestens genauso gut. Soweit ich mich erinnere, sind dort auch "Tangle-Free" Guides verbaut.


----------



## Side (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich würde das Thema mit der Smoke Spin 270 10-105 Gramm gerne nochmals auffgreifen. Sch schwanke zwischen dieser Rute und der Quantum Zanderkant. Beide Ruten sind ja ähnlich von den Daten her. 

Smoke:
http://www.angelplatz.de/quantum-2-70m-smoke-spin-10-105g--az0688

Zanderkant:
http://www.angelplatz.de/quantum-zanderkant-2-65-m-15-90-g--az1082

Preislich ist ein Unterschied da. Ich tendiere gerade zur Smoke da ich auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht und auch im Norwegenurlaub mit kleinen Gummis angeln möchte (daher auch die hohe Bandbreite beim WG bei den Ruten). Die Smoke scheint mir in der Aktion flexibler zu sein als die Zanderkant. Rolle habe ich eine Shimano RARENIUM CI4+ 3000 SFB, die ja gut an beider Ruten passen müsste.

Was denkt Ihr? 

Viele Grüsse

Alex


----------



## sam1000-0 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die Smoke Spin 105 ist nicht so geeignet für kleine Gummies,sprich leichte Jigs.Die Zanderkant kenne ich nicht.
Ich hab mal die 75-er begrabscht und würde dir die empfehlen für Zander und Hecht,für kleine Gummies eher eine Rute mit viel kleinerem Wg.
Als Rolle eher eine 4000-er Shimano für die Smoke 75.
Die Rute ist etwas Kopflastig.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich fische dei 55er an der Elbe und zwei meiner bekannten Faulenzen damit sogar auf dem Peenestrom. (aber mit der 35er)
Ich selbst halte die 105er zu groß gewählt. Zu der Smoke gehören Ausgleichsgewichte, die ich allerdings mit meiner 3000er Rarenium nicht benötige.

Dein Einsatzzweck ....
Barsche
Zander 
Hechte 
Norwegenfischerei

erscheint mir so, als könne man das nicht mit einer Rute abdecken.

Schon gar nicht mit der Zanderkant. Ich habe sie oft in der Hand gehabt (im Laden) und finde sie nur hart, schwer und kopflastig. (persönliche Meinung)

Mein Tipp für Norwegen wäre die Select Shad Biomaster. Was besseres ist kaum zu finden.
Für die deutschen Gewässer ne 55er oder ne 75er Smoke. o.ä.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Was für Ködergrößen und Gewichte willst du denn mit der Rute Fischen????

Ich habe selber mal eine 75er Smoke besessen und empfand diese schon als relativ wuchtig, für Großzander und Hechte war sie ganz ok aber zum Barsch und normalen Zanderangeln wäre da die 55er viel besser geeignet gewesen!

Und lass dich von den Wurfgewicht Angaben nicht blenden, es gibt keine Rute auf dem Markt die ein Wurfgewicht von 10-105gr. auch nur annähernd gut abdecken kann, gerade bei der Smoke wirst du da im unteren Wurfgewichtbereich starke Abstriche machen müssen!!!


----------



## Side (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Köder möchte ich von 10 Gramm bis 40 Gramm Gummifische nutzen. Größe bis 12 cm aber vielleicht auch mal mit 20 cm Gummi auf Großhecht, dann werden es wohl so 60-70 Gramm werden.

Rolle ist ja bereits vorhanden. Ist die 105 Smoke noch straffer als die 75er? Ich mage gerne harte Ruten. Nun wäre also nur noch die Frage welche der beiden Smokes für meine 3000er Rarenium?


----------



## Side (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Smoke 7-75 und die Smoke 10-105 bestellt zur Ansicht.....dann kann ich sie mal mit Rolle in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Side schrieb:


> Köder möchte ich von 10 Gramm bis 40 Gramm Gummifische nutzen. Größe bis 12 cm aber vielleicht auch mal mit 20 cm Gummi auf Großhecht, dann werden es wohl so 60-70 Gramm werden.
> 
> Rolle ist ja bereits vorhanden. Ist die 105 Smoke noch straffer als die 75er? Ich mage gerne harte Ruten. Nun wäre also nur noch die Frage welche der beiden Smokes für meine 3000er Rarenium?




Da wäre die Select Shad Biomaster das Optimum. 
Bei den Boddenjungs gibt es einen guten Bericht zur Rute. Die Smoke passt aber auch. 10er Köpfe am 10er Gummi ist das unterer Limit für die 55er.


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die Rolle ist weder für die eine noch für die andere Rute geeignet, intensives Angeln mit den entsprechenden Ködergrößen und -gewichten wird die nicht lange mitmachen (die 3000er hat nur einen 2500er Body!). In den WG-Klassen solltest Du - wie von Sam schon geschrieben - eine 4000er Größe verwenden!


----------



## Side (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Tisie schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist weder für die eine noch für die andere Rute geeignet, intensives Angeln mit den entsprechenden Ködergrößen und -gewichten wird die nicht lange mitmachen (die 3000er hat nur einen 2500er Body!). In den WG-Klassen solltest Du - wie von Sam schon geschrieben - eine 4000er Größe verwenden!



Nun habe ich aber nunmal die Rolle und werde mir deswegen keine neue zulegen. Ich angle schon eine ganze Weile mit diesen Größen und mit der Rolle und sehe nicht, dass da irgendetwas den Geist aufgeben möchte. Schauen wir mal wie es mit der Balance der Ruten so klappt.

Ich könnte ja noch meine Shimano Spheros 5000 SW dran hängen, aber die wäre dann wohl zu gross....


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Side schrieb:


> Nun habe ich aber nunmal die Rolle und werde mir deswegen keine neue zulegen. Ich angle schon eine ganze Weile mit diesen Größen und mit der Rolle und sehe nicht, dass da irgendetwas den Geist aufgeben möchte. Schauen wir mal wie es mit der Balance der Ruten so klappt.
> 
> Ich könnte ja noch meine Shimano Spheros 5000 SW dran hängen, aber die wäre dann wohl zu gross....



Du wirst eine Rute kaum per Rolle ausbalancieren können. Gewicht am Drehpunkt der Rute zu verändern hat kaum Sinn.

Ob die Rolle hält, hängt sicher von der Angelart und den eingesetzten Ködern ab.


----------



## Side (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich warte jetzt mal ab bis die Ruten bei mir ankommen.


----------



## RayZero (9. November 2015)

Uff ... Du bist ziemlich beratungsresistent. Auf der einen Seite willst die Erfahrungen der User hören im Berzug auf die Rute und die Rolle. Dann bekommst du antworten, die dir nicht passen und jetzt versteifst du dich auf dein eigenes Empfinden. Eine 4000er Rolle würde tatsächlich nicht schaden, vor allem wenn du Hechtgummis mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 70g fischen möchtest. Die Rarenium ist eine top Rolle und meiner Meinung auch stabil genug - aber eben in 4000er Größe. 

Nun zur Rute: selbst die Smoke 55 wäre bereits ein ziemliches Brett für Barsch - wie jede andere Rute mit 55g auch. Die 3 Zielfische an einer Rute festzumachen geht leider nicht - sonst hätten wir alle nur eine Rute zuhause stehen. Und du darfst Angaben wie 5-90g Wurfgewicht o.ä. absolut nicht trauen. Es gibt keinen Rute, mit der du 5 Gramm so präsentieren kannst wie 90 Gramm... Wie gesagt: es würde auf zwei Ruten hinauslaufen. Einmal Barsch und einmal Hecht/Zander. Bei allen 3 musst du extreme Abstriche machen. Wenn das für dich ok ist, dann hast du mit deiner Bestellung denke ich keinen großen Fehler gemacht. Viel Spaß mit der Kombi.


----------



## ronram (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Zur 55er Smoke:
Als ein Brett für Barsche empfinde ich sie nicht. Also für Rheinbarsche, auf die man nicht UL fischt [emoji14].
Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das optimale Wurfgewicht bei 28-35g. Damit fliegt der Köder oder in meinem Falle oftmals das DS-Rig ordentlich weit und man erhält auch auf größere Distanz und trotz Strömung eine super Rückmeldung. 
Weniger als 20g hänge ich nicht so gerne dran, jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn  mit Gummiködern am DS geangelt wird. 
Jigköpfe zwischen 14 und 21g fischen sich am angenehmsten. Mein "Favorit" ist im großen und ganzen der 18g Kopf, also was die Jigköpfe angeht.

Ausnahmen bilden Wobbler. Die dürfen auch weniger als 20g haben. Ich würde sagen, dass man grob bis 12g runter gehen kann und dennoch ordentlich angeln kann.

Mit der 55er habe ich meine optimale Barsch- und Zanderrute für den Rhein gefunden.
Mehr, schwerer, härter würde ich nicht unbedingt für diese beiden Zielfische verwenden wollen. Auch zum mittleren Spinnfischen auf Hechte verwende ich sie...aber eben mit nicht allzu großen Ködern. 
Für das Großköderklatschen wäre sie mir aber zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Side (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe jetzt mal nochmal meine Köderboxen verwogen. Meine Hauptköder bewegen sich in einem Bereich zwischen 10 und 40 Gramm. Darüber wäre wirklich eher die Ausnahme Dann wäre die 75er aber auch ok oder?

P.S.: Barsch wäre auch eher nicht mein Hauptzielfisch sondern eher Zander und Hecht.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (9. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Side schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal nochmal meine Köderboxen verwogen. Meine Hauptköder bewegen sich in einem Bereich zwischen 10 und 40 Gramm. Darüber wäre wirklich eher die Ausnahme Dann wäre die 75er aber auch ok oder?
> 
> P.S.: Barsch wäre auch eher nicht mein Hauptzielfisch sondern eher Zander und Hecht.



Wenn ich mir nochmal eine smoke holen würde und Köder zwischen 10-40gr. damit fischen wollen würde,  würde ich eine 55er nehmen!

10gr. sind definitiv zu wenig für die 75er, die geht meiner Erfahrung nach ab 20gr. so langsam los.....


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Abstriche wirst du so oder so machen müssen. Bei 10gr oder bei den 40gr. Wo kannst du dir aussuchen.
Je nach Gewässer eine 55er oder 75er. Beides ist je Gewässer / Angelart möglich. Alles andere ist bereits geschrieben.


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2015)

Du hast dich doch schon entschieden! Du wartest jetzt nur noch auf jemanden, der dir sagt: ja, die 75er ist dafür geeignet!
Also, kaufe se dir doch einfach!!!

Es interessiert dich ja eh nicht, was die anderen schreiben!!


----------



## sam1000-0 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die 3000-er Rareniums sind definitiv zu
schwach für die Smoks 105 und 75.
Da wirst du nicht lange Zeit Freude am jigen haben.
Ist der gleiche Body der 2500-er.
Eine 4000-er ist eher geignet.


----------



## Side (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Die 3000-er Rareniums sind definitiv zu
> schwach für die Smoks 105 und 75.
> Da wirst du nicht lange Zeit Freude am jigen haben.
> Ist der gleiche Body der 2500-er.
> Eine 4000-er ist eher geignet.



Ich habe aber nunmal eine 3000er Rarenium und werde die nutzen. Nun stelle ich aber mal eine andere Frage an die Antworter hier: 

Nehmen wir mal die Zanderkant-Rute von Sebastian Hänel. Die ist ziemlich ähnlich mit der Smoke 75er wenn nicht sogar eher in Richtung 100er gehend. Dafür empfielt Herr Hänel ganz klar eine Rolle der 2500er oder 3000er Größe. Oder wenn ich lese dass eine Babs Kijewsky die Smoke 75er und 100er auf Zander gefischt hat und damit auch bequem kleine Gummis handeln konnte wie beim Wurfgewicht angegeben. Veit Wilde sagt über die 75er genau das gleiche:" Sie können mit der Smoke alle Kunstködertypen innerhalb des  Wurfgewichtsspektrums fischen und diese auch überdurchschnittlich weit  werfen"

Das kann ja wohl nicht so ganz falsch sein wenn das auch drei Quellen kommt die schon ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie haben? 

Ich stelle mit halt die Frage warum hier nahezu das Gegenteil behauptet wird wie was die Profis dazu sagen? Klar sprechen die für Ihr Produkt aber warum sollen sie denn Quatsch erzählen, denn das würde dann in verärgerten Kunden enden und daran sind die Hersteller ja wohl auch nicht interessiert.

Grüsse

Alex


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Naja, ich kenne die Smoke persönlich vom Angeln nicht, aber ich versuch mal, die Wogen zu glätten.

Eine Rute mit soviel Luft nach oben geht meines Erachtens in Richtung Boddenrute. Natürlich kann man damit auch kleine, leichte Köder "schleudern" und fischen, aber es ist nicht optimal. Umgekehrtes Beispiel...eine 18 Gramm Mag Pro KANN auch einen 45er Effzett werfen und führen..die Rute bricht nicht, die biegt sich nur, wenn sich ein Hecht ranhängt, kriegt man den auch raus. Aber es ist nicht schön.

Was die Rolle betrifft...natürlich kann ich an eine Barschrute eine 3000 oder 4000er Rolle hängen...macht keinen Sinn, sieht Scheixxe aus, geht aber. Und umgekehrt genauso..du kriegst den Köder ins Wasser und kannst ihn kurbeln.

Die Frage ist, wie lang lebt eine vermutlich zu leichte Rolle unter zuviel Last?? Zum Testen geht die Rolle sicherlich...aber es kann halt sein, dass du sie durchrauchst.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Vermesser hat da vollkommen recht#6

Man kann auch mit nem 40PS Golf bei nem Formel 1 Rennen an den Start gehen, funktioniert auch, man kann mitfahren und wird auch irgendwann im Ziel ankommen! Die Frage ist nur ob es auch Sinn macht!?!?!?


Mit der 75er Smoke kann man auch 10gr. Köder irgendwie werfen, die werden aber nicht annähernd soweit fliegen wie mit einer guten Rute die dafür ausgelegt ist und die Rückmeldung wird auch total bescheiden ausfallen! 

Und auf das was irgendwelche Profis sagen, die dann wahrscheinlich noch bei den Geräteherstellern unter Vertrag stehen, geb ich schon lange nichts mehr! :m


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Das kommt noch dazu: Was die Profis sagen, ist teilweise mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. Wobei ich dem Veit Wilde zugestehen muss, das seine und meine Einschätzung gewisser Ruten (Mag Pro, Aspius) nicht weit auseinander liegen.

Und der sagt, dass die 75er Smoke 5 Gramm wirft?? Dafür hätte ich doch gern eine Quelle...


----------



## Side (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> Vermesser hat da vollkommen recht#6
> 
> Man kann auch mit nem 40PS Golf bei nem Formel 1 Rennen an den Start gehen, funktioniert auch, man kann mitfahren und wird auch irgendwann im Ziel ankommen! Die Frage ist nur ob es auch Sinn macht!?!?!?
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nun aber wiederrum nicht zustimmen. Die Smoke ist eine sehr sehr harte Rute und somit gibt mir die immer ein Feedback zum Köder wie es besser nicht sein kann. Auch wenn die Köder kleiner sind. Ich habe letztes Wocheneden mit einer Fox Rage Ultron Spinning Medium Lures 210cm 20-50g auf Barsch gefischt (nicht meine eigene Rute). Köder waren Daiwa DFin in 7,6 cm und 5 Gramm Jigkopf. Da habe ich jeden Kontakt gespürt und sogar das Vibrieren des Gummis spürt man. Rein theoretisch hätte das auch nicht gut sein dürfen aber ich fand es perfekt. Und die Ultron ist weiss Gott nicht dir härteste Rute.

Wie dem auch sein ich denke da prallen zwei Meinungen aufeinander und letztendlich muss ich mich damit wohl fühlen.

In diesem Sinn...Petri Heil


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Das ist doch das wichtigste. Wenn DU damit klar kommst, mach es.

Aber erwarte eben nicht, dass dir das hier bestätigt wird, von Leuten, die es besser wissen (oder das meinen). 

Ich halte mich insofern raus, dass ich die Rute nie am Wasser benutzt habe. Mir kam sie im Laden nicht vor, als ob sie für 5 oder 10 Gramm angemessen wäre...aber gut.


----------



## Side (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu: Was die Profis sagen, ist teilweise mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. Wobei ich dem Veit Wilde zugestehen muss, das seine und meine Einschätzung gewisser Ruten (Mag Pro, Aspius) nicht weit auseinander liegen.
> 
> Und der sagt, dass die 75er Smoke 5 Gramm wirft?? Dafür hätte ich doch gern eine Quelle...



*http://blog.angeln.de/news/viel-rauch-um-viel/

Bitteschön#h
*


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Side schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nun aber wiederum nicht zustimmen. Die Smoke ist eine sehr sehr harte Rute und somit gibt mir die immer ein Feedback zum Köder wie es besser nicht sein kann.
> 
> Wie dem auch sein ich denke da prallen zwei Meinungen aufeinander und letztendlich muss ich mich damit wohl fühlen.
> 
> In diesem Sinn...Petri Heil



Da muss ich sehr deutlich widersprechen. Die Smoke ist eine sehr schnelle Rute. Sie ist definitive nicht hart. Weiterhin ist sie semi-parabolisch. Sie biegt bei Belastung deutlich in den Blank. Der wiederum Rückrat hat. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYuu7plbLxw

Das Spüren eines Köders hat etwas mit dem verwendeten Material zu tun, was die Schwingungen weiterleitet. Das WG ist sekundär. 

Ich denke du weißt was für dich richtig ist. Ich vermute mal, das es früher oder später dann doch zusätzliches Angelmaterial gibt.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deiner Smoke. Damit hast du eine sehr gute Rute.


Zitat vom Wilde:  überrascht die Smoke Spin mit einer ausgeprägt parabolischen Aktion,


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, gibt´s irgendwas vergleichbares zur Smoke? So mehr ich von denen lese, um so mehr glaube ich, dass das "meine" Blanks sind, aber der Griffaufbau.#d

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe zwar viele Ruten gefischt und noch mehr angefasst, aber keine ist so wie die Smoke. Ich kenne die 55er und die 35er. Im unteren WG-Bereich kenn´ ich die Egi Colector und Gamakatsu Akilas ähnlich. Sehr schnell und dennoch nicht hart. Im ganz oberen WG-Bereich die Biomaster Select Shad. Die LOW Variante wäre ne Sänger Pro-T, und klar die Daiwa Lexa. Aber alle sind doch eher anders, auch wenn sie eine ähnliche Aktion haben. 
Hier könnte der Professor Alias Terence Drill was sagen, er kennt sich da noch besser aus.


@JKC NRW liegt etwas weit weg, sonst hättest du die 55er und auch sicherlich die 35er mal Probefischen können. Vielleicht hat jemand um die Ecke bei dir eine und meldet sich.


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@ Angler9999: Ist die Rute, also die Smoke, wirklich derartig variabel im Wurfgewicht??


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Derartig würde ich nicht sagen, aber aufgrund der semiparabolik ist der Bereich etwas größer als z.b. bei einer Rocke 802 oder bei einer HR 902. 

Ich kann nur für die 55er (meine) und etwas für die 35er (zwei mal gefischt) sprechen.
Die 55er kommt mit einem 13cm Rapala mit etwa 10gr gut zurecht. Werfen und führen geht gut. Die Wurfweite ist klasse, obwohl die Rapalas sich eher nicht gut werfen lassen.
http://www.shadland.de/.cms/Rapala_Original_Floater/746-1-1005

EIn 5er Kopyto am 5erKopf flieeeeegt. Hier sind Ruten mit kleinerem WG dennoch im Vorteil, jedoch man muss nicht die Rute wechseln.
Im Bereich 21gr Kopf mit 12er Gummi ist das Mittelmaß erreicht. Wie hoch ich gehen kann habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, das ich nicht Jigge, sondern Faulenze. Die 35er Smoke kommt mit einem 21er Kopf und einem Keightech 4" erstaunlicherweise sehr gut auf dem Peenestrom zurecht. Wobei hier bald das Ende zu sehen ist.


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ok, danke für die Erläuterung. Ich kenne ein so weites Wurfgewichtspektrum eher von richtig teuren Stecken wie der Fantasista Nano. Die mit 25 Gramm verkraftet diese nach oben tatsächlich, wirft aber auch noch einen 1,5 Gramm Kopf mit nem 5cm Gummi ausreichend und meldet den auch zurück. 

Das heißt du sagst, mit der Smoke kann man im Prinzip gleichermaßen ausreichend auf Barsch- Zander- Hecht angeln...interessant. Ich habe für alle Wurfgewichtsbereiche was spezielles, aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Wenn wir von der 55er reden, dann würde ich sagen, das sie zu hart für unsere 15-20cm Barsche ist. Für Peenebarsche ab 30 cm durchaus.

Die 35er hat auf der Peene gut durchgehalten und ist mit einem 70er Hecht oder Zander nicht überbelastet. Am Sa an der Elbe (Geesthacht) ist sie mit 17 und 21gr Köpfen gut im Rennen gewesen.

Wenn ich die Egi Collector mal nennen darf... ist die Smoke 35 die preiswerte alternative dazu. Dennoch merkt man zwischen den beiden Ruten den Unterschied. Die 35er Smoke habe ich für 149€ gesehen. Die neue im Katalog hat laut telefonische Aussage den gleichen Blank, jedoch einen neuen verbesserten Rollenhalter.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, Bilder der neuen gibt´s hier :

http://www.zebco-europe.biz/typo3temp/_processed_/csm_20151020_142219_8f5ace2dfe.jpg
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/typo3temp/_processed_/csm_20151016_111730-1_1b2254c8de.jpg
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/typo3temp/_processed_/csm_20151020_142307_84cb156b2d.jpg




Grüße JK

Edit: Oh Gott! Ist ja noch schlimmer als vorher. #q
Wobei ne 2,70er mit 55g genau das ist was ich brauche!


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Genau... über FB hatte ich schon einige Bilder gesehen...



Wenn wie schon dabei sind schnelle nicht extrem harte Ruten zu nennen, dann sollte man auch die Gamakatsu Akilas nennen. Außer in der 15gr Klasse ist die schnell aber nicht hart.
Die 30er verträgt 21 gr Max. beim faulenzen.
Die Savage Gear Predator ist ebenfalls schnell und hochwertig.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



> http://www.zebco-europe.biz/typo3tem...8f5ace2dfe.jpg
> http://www.zebco-europe.biz/typo3tem...1b2254c8de.jpg
> http://www.zebco-europe.biz/typo3tem...84cb156b2d.jpg



Da haben die Quantums sich ja einen guten Trick einfallen lassen, durch die fast erzwungene Greifposition am foregrip, braucht man sich wohl um die Balance der Rute keine Gedanken mehr zu machen!
Dieses "Griffgeschwür" wäre für mich völlig indiskutabel!

Jürgen


----------



## Side (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Die 2016er gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Da haben sie wohl ein bisschen zu viel in die Designkiste gegriffen!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da haben die Quantums sich ja ......
> Dieses "Griffgeschwür" wäre für mich völlig indiskutabel!
> 
> Jürgen



Ja der ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ebenso Birkenstockschuhe.


----------



## ronram (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Also meine 55er liegt sehr gut ausbalanciert in der Hand. Lediglich der kleine Finger liegt bei mir hinter der Rolle. Ist meine Eigenart, passt aber perfekt, was die Balance angeht.

Komplett vor der Rolle greifen...ne, das mag ich nicht. 
Sieht aber auf den Fotos so aus, als wäre genau das gewünscht.


----------



## junglist1 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Habe auch die 55er und mit einer Smoke Spin 3000 ist die perfekt ausbalnciert. Jigs ab 10g funzen prima, obergrenze noch nicht ausprobiert da ich nich auf 23er Shads etc stehe.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



> Habe auch die 55er und mit einer Smoke Spin 3000 ist die perfekt ausbalnciert.



Was ja individuell zu sehen ist!
Wo greifst du?
Und wo genau liegt der Drehpunkt?
Für mich ist es z.B. "perfekt", wenn dieser genau am Rollenfuß liegt.
Allerdings habe ich keine Rute die so balanciert ist, nur 1-2cm vor dem Rollenfuß, was ich schon ziemlich gut finde!

Jürgen


----------



## Side (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So ich wollte nun doch noch ein Feedback geben, da ich die Ruten heute bekommen habe. Ich habe mich nun doch für die Smoke Spin 10-105 g entschieden, weil die schön hart ist und nicht eine solche parabolische Aktion hat wie die 75er. Das Feedback vom Köder auch bei 10 g ist von der 105er auch etwas direkter und der Gummifisch ist sehr gut zu spüren. 

Die Zanderkant ist gleich rausgefallen. Sie gefällt mir optisch echt gut aber ist mit deutlich zu kopflastig. Die Rutenaktion der Zandekant und der Smoke Spin 105 ist aber sehr ähnlich. Die Zanderkant ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen härter.

Das Einzige was mich an der Smoke Spin etwas stört ist, dass das hintere Griffstück wirklich etwas weit hinten sitzt. Fürs Auswerfen ein guter Hebel, aber mit dem Unterarm kommt man natürlich nicht drauf. Ist aber zu verschmerzen.

Was mich am meisten gewundert hat ist, dass die Smoke Spin 75 mit der Shimano Rarenium 3000er voll kopflastig ist aber die 105er perfekt ausbalanciert ist. 

Danke nochmals vorab und viele Grüsse

Alex


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Vielleicht waren die Ausgleichsgewichte bei bei der 75er nicht dran.
... die ich bei der 55er nicht benötige...

Viel Spaß mit der Rute


----------



## Side (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren die Ausgleichsgewichte bei bei der 75er nicht dran.
> ... die ich bei der 55er nicht benötige...
> 
> Viel Spaß mit der Rute



Doch die waren alle dran. Hat mich echt gewundert dass die 75er nach vorne abkippt und die 105 er nicht. Bei der 105er kann ich sogar noch ein Gewicht rausnehmen.


----------



## jkc (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, hat die 105er nen längeren Griff? Ansonsten wird sie nen anderes Gewichtsverhältnis von Spitze zu Handteil durch Blankunterschiede haben.

Grüße JK


----------



## bombe20 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

@side
wo hast du denbalance- bzw. drehpunkt? direkt am rollenfuß? meine 75 hat mit einer 8400er black arc ihren drehpunkt genau an der aussparung des frontgriffes, da wo der blank frei liegt. allerdings habe ich auch alle mitgelieferten gewichte dran.


----------



## Side (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @side
> wo hast du denbalance- bzw. drehpunkt? direkt am rollenfuß? meine 75 hat mit einer 8400er black arc ihren drehpunkt genau an der aussparung des frontgriffes, da wo der blank frei liegt. allerdings habe ich auch alle mitgelieferten gewichte dran.



Ich habe den Schwerpunkt auch genau dort in der Aussparung wo der Blank im Frontgriff freiliegt. Sehr angenehm. Ich habe jetzt auch alle Gewichte dran. Dann scheint die 105er wohl doch ein bisschen mehr Gewicht im Griffsteil zu haben als die 75er.


----------



## bombe20 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Oh Gott! Ist ja noch schlimmer als vorher.
> Wobei ne 2,70er mit 55g genau das ist was ich brauche!


@jkc
jeden monat was ins töpfchen legen. so bin ich zu meiner gekommen. es hat einige zeit gedauert, aber ich bereue den kauf in keinster weise.


----------



## Side (16. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hallo zusammmen,

nachdem das Stöckchen gut angekommen ist überlege ich nun doch eine Rolle der 4000er Größe auf die Smoke Spin 105 zu montieren. Schnur soll die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 0,16 mm werden.

Ich habe mal eine kleine Vorauswahl getroffen. Ich möchte auf alle Fälle eine Rolle mit relativ hoher Übersetzung.

Zunächst einmal die günstige Variante. Die Rolle spaltet wohl die Lager aber ich finde sie irgendwie geil.

1. Daiwa Lexa 3000
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-lexa-3000-spinnrolle-neuheit/

Dann die andere Auswahl:

2. Daiwa Caldia 3000 SHA
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-caldia-3000sha-frontbremse-neuheit-2014/

3. Shimano Stradic 4000 2016er Modell
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-stradic-4000-fk-xg-hagane-spinning-rolle-neuheit/

4. Shiamano 4000 CI4
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-stradic-ci4-4000-f-spinning-spinnrolle-super-leicht/

Was denkt Ihr über die Auswahl und was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Beste Grüsse

Alex


----------



## Angler9999 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich selbst habe eine Sustain dran, die ich optisch dazu super finde. Die Lexa passt auch farblich. Was willst du hören?

Wer welche Rolle am geilsten findet, aber selbst noch nie gefischt hat?
Wer wie oft die teuerste Rolle erwähnt?
Die Rollen sind alles tauglich.

Letztendlich musst du doch entscheiden.


----------



## Side (16. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Nun ja für Erfahrungen und Tips ist man immer offen. Aber schön dass alle geeignet sind. Ich werde mir dann mal die Rute schnappen und in den Angelladen fahren und die Rollen dran schrauben.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So ist das sogar das Beste....


----------



## Side (16. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So habe alle Rollen in der Hand gehabt und mich letztendlich hierfür entschieden:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-stradic-4000-fk-xg-hagane-spinning-rolle-neuheit/

Ich fand es extrem krass was man für einen Unterschied schon beim Probekurbeln zu den anderen Rollen merkte. Selbst die deutlich teurere Daiwa Caldia 3000 fühlte sich wesentlich schlechter an vom Laufgefühl. Und auch die Shimanos CI4 und Stradic CI4+ konnten da nicht ganz mithalten. Scheint auch ein neues Getriebe Modell 2016 zu sein.

Ich denke dass die Rolle ganz gut an die Smoke Spin 105 passt und bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten Drills 

Grüsse

Alex


----------



## sam1000-0 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Das ergibt sich als ein schönes Kombo.
Viel Spaß damit!
Mich würde interessieren wie das Ankurbeln der Rolle unter Last ist.
Ein Bericht wäre super.


----------



## Side (17. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Das ergibt sich als ein schönes Kombo.
> Viel Spaß damit!
> Mich würde interessieren wie das Ankurbeln der Rolle unter Last ist.
> Ein Bericht wäre super.



Wird erledigt. Ich werde aber wohl erst in 14 Tagen wieder ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Side (29. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So ich konnte gestern die neue Kombo einfischen.  Sehr sehr angenehm muss ich sagen. Die Rute liegt sehr gut in der Hand und man spürt sehr schön das Vibrieren des Gummifisches in den Absinkphase. So muss es sein. Die Rolle kurbelt sich deutlich leichter an als meine Rarenium. Liegt bestimmt am neuen 2016er Kugellager. Beim Faulenzen habe ich es meist bei einer Umdrehung belassen um den Shad zu animieren. 

Alles in Allem bin ich sehr begeistert. Ein Freund von mir war mit und er ist ein sehr erfahrener Angler. Er machte selbst ein paar Würfe mit der Kombo und war auch sehr angetan. Vor allem von dem feinen Kontakt zum Köder. 

Beste Grüße Alex


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ja so sind die Smokes. Die Rarenium sollte auch rund laufen. Welche hast du. Evtl. ne Wartung oder Teiletausch?

Edit: Sorry total falsch gelesen


----------



## Side (29. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Klar läuft die Rarenium auch rund. Ist ja auch neu. Aber die Stradic ist halt noch eine Klasse besser.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe die Smokes am Wochenende mal ausführlich bei Angeljoe in Rostock befingert. Ohne Zweifel recht gute Ruten. Aber der Rollenhalter ist ein KO Kriterium, selbst wenn ich sie bräuchte...nee. 

Muss das sein?? Kommt ihr damit klar??


----------



## Bernie007 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Was genau stört dich an dem Rollenhalter?


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Fand den ungriffig- kantig? Die Riffeln da an der Seite haben keinen Sinn, oder?? Nicht angenehm. Weiß nicht, vielleicht hab ich zu kleine Pfoten. Jedenfalls war der für mich nix. Gut is die Lösung mit der Kontermutter...der Rest war mir nix. Und kalt noch dazu...keine Winterruten mit soviel Metall am Griff...sag ich mal so.

Der Rest der Rute gefiel mir eigentlich sonst sehr gut, auch vom Design her.


----------



## junglist1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Habe die Spin 55 und wüsste nicht was mich am Rollenhalter stören sollte, ausser das er ein bisschen Kalt wird. Einmal richtig angezogen macht der was er soll, die Rolle halten.....
Habe aber auch recht grosse Pfoten


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Sieht ja jeder anders. Ich komm z.B. mit dem Skeletor Griff der Abu Fantasista Suisho pro super klar...andere hassen ihn.

Insofern nix gegen die Rute...nur ICH mag den Griff so nicht.


----------



## Side (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ist glaube ich wirklich Geschmackssache mit dem Rollenhalter. Ich habe auch recht große Hände. Habe meistens den Zeigefinger oder Mittelfinger an der Blank Aussparung und dann hält es sich eigentlich recht angenehm. Da ich grundsätzlich im Winter mit Handschuhen fische macht mir die Kälte nichts aus. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich lässt sich mir der smoke den ganzen Tag Ermüdungsfrei fischen. Da stört der Rollenhalter eigentlich wenig da die Rute ja nur locker in der Hand ruht. 

Wer wirklich nicht damit klar kommt könnte immer noch ein Griffband um das Metall wickeln. Ähnlich wie beim Tennisschläger. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Angler9999 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Der Griff geht schon. Aber ich gebe dir recht, er ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich habe bei Kälte fingerlose Handschuhe, da geht es mit dem Metall.

Die neue hat einen komplett überarbeiteten Rollenhalter, der Blank ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

So, hab mir mal mit dem 30€ Gutschein von Herrieden ne 35er Smoke bestellt. Ich bin gespannt Leute!:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Meine Vermutung...

Du wirst sein....

+ von der Robustheit der Rute
+ dennoch leicht
+ SemiParabolic
+ dem Styl
+ dem Rückrad
+ der Rollenhalter (vom Design und Funktion)
+ beim Drill eines Fisches (sie gibt nach und der Haken schlitzt selten aus)

+- Balance (merkst du aber beim Fischen nicht)
+- der Rollenhalter (beim trocken anfassen, beim Fischen unrelevant)
+- evtl. nicht so Filigran wie aktuelle "Leichtbauruten"


Bin gespannt auf deine Bewertung. Wenn ich nicht schon ne 55er hätte und ne Egi Force für´s WG drunter, hättest du bei Nichtgefallen bereits ein abnehmer.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, naja, mir kommt´s da auf den Blank an, Griffaufbau und Rollenhalter (die den Style ja überwiegend ausmachen) gefallen mir nicht so. Wenn mir ne 55er ins Haus kommen sollte (warte aber in jedem Fall auf die 2,70er) baue ich die auf nen klassischen Korkgriff um.
Bei der 35er weiß ich´s noch nicht, hängt davon ab wie oft sie zum Einsatz kommt - habe Aktuell noch nichts in dem Bereich im Gebrauch.
"Leichtbau" interessiert mich nicht die Bohne...
Edit: "Dumm" ist nur, dass ich gar keine Rolle für die 35er Smoke habe.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe zwei Smoke dafür. Auch meine Sustain 2500 passt hervorragend dazu. Die Smoke Rolle gewinnst du einfach so wie ich beim Raubfischtrööt.>)


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, meine Smoke ist gestern gekommen - Klickklack 

Grüße JK


----------



## Stephan203 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hallo,

habe auch zugeschlagen und mir die alte smoke als 55er geholt, bevor es nur noch die neue gibt.
Habe auch direkt mal eine Frage. Welche Rolle und welche größe nutzt ihr mit der Smoke.
Ich habe jetzt die 4000er Biomaster von meiner 75er erst mal ran geschraubt. Befürchte aber die könnte ein bisschen zu groß sein.
Aber zum testen die nächsten Tage wirds wohl erst mal reichen :vik:

Gruß


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, 
 an meiner 55er Smoke hab ich eine 2500er Stradic , passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## bebexx (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hat jemand das neue Modell 2015 gefischt und kann über erste Erfahrungswerte berichten?


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

laut meinem Chat mit einem Vertriebler soll die Rute gleich sein, wie der Vorgänger. Lediglich der Rutenhalter ist komplett anders. Gefischt habe ich die neue nicht, nur meine 55er Vorgänger.  Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## bebexx (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ob ich zur 75er oder eher 105 Version greifen soll. Ich fische in der Weser und Elbe mit 14-28g Jigs und 12 cm GuFis.


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Dafür nehme ich die 55er. Das am Rhein. 
Allerdings die Erste. Zum Glück, ich finde den neuen Rollenhalter furchtbar


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Vielleicht hilft dir das. 
Ich fische an der Elbe mit bis 21gr und 14er Gummi mit meiner 55er.
Ich vermute mal, das du weißt, das die Smoke semiparabolisch ist.


----------



## bebexx (10. August 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich habe mich für das neue Modell bis 105g Wurfgewicht entschieden. Kann sagen, geiler Stock- Gufis lassen sich gut werfen, Bisserkennung Top und geiler Drillspaß.


----------



## randio (12. August 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



bebexx schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das neue Modell bis 105g Wurfgewicht entschieden. Kann sagen, geiler Stock- Gufis lassen sich gut werfen, Bisserkennung Top und geiler Drillspaß.



Krass, was fischt du denn für Gufis? 20cm Gummis ausschließlich an 30g Köppen? Und was für Fische bereiten an dem Besen Drillspaß? Das müssen ja schon 80+ Fische sein, oder?


----------



## bebexx (13. August 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Also mit Besen hat das definitiv nichts zu tun. Im Vergleich zur Zanderkant ist die Smoke als eher weich zu bezeichnen....


----------



## Angler9999 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Weich, jedoch wesenlicht leichter und ausgewogener. Aber auch sehr schnell!
Da jeder ein anderes Angelgefühl hat, kann das für andere schon merkwürdig klingen, wenn man ne 105WG Rute für unsere Gewässer benutzt.
Mir hätte sicher die 75 er für dein Gewässer gereicht.


----------



## SirCorbi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich belebe dieses Thema mal wieder...

 Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der 5-55g? Ich denke mal fischen im Kanal sollte kein Problem sein. 

 Aber hat mal jemand den Test in einem Fluß mit etwas mehr Strömung gemacht? Ist sie da noch hart genug? Ich fische zudem auch gerne mal mit Wobbler auf Hecht. Meint ihr, dass die da ausreicht oder lieber auf die 7-75g hochgehen?


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ich benutze sie für das Hecht und Zanderangeln. An der Elbe (Fluß) liebe ich sie, da ich damit Gummis und Wobbler führen kann. Ich habe die Rute gerade im Angebot für 179€ gesehen.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Jo, nutze die Rute auch zum Wobblerfischen auf Hecht (altes Modell mit 2,55m), größter Wobbler den ich bisher dran gefischt habe ist der X-Rap Jointed mit 45g. Von der Power langt die auf jeden Fall, Du kannst damit schon richtig Kette geben...
Zum Jiggen im Strom halte ich mich mal besser raus, ich machs zwar mit der Rute, aber mein Geschmack ist da schon sehr speziell.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



jkc schrieb:


> Zum Jiggen im Strom halte ich mich mal besser raus, ich machs zwar mit der Rute, aber mein Geschmack ist da schon sehr speziell.
> 
> Grüße JK



Genau sie ist keine echte Jigrute. Faulenzen geht aber recht gut. Zumindest für die Elbe.


----------



## ronram (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Mit der 55er Smoke bin ich am Rhein in NRW unterwegs.
Würde nichts anderes haben wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Weiss jmd ob die alte Smoke und die neue Smoke den selben Blank haben? Sprich - das nur die Optik etwas verändert wurde?

Die alte Smoke fand ich gar nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn die mir nicht wirklich gut in der Hand lag. Aber der Blank war nicht schlecht.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Hi, soweit ich weiß ist der Blank gleich, müsste ne Quelle von Quantum dazu geben, moment...

Edit: Naja, es steht nicht wörtlich da:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/sons...article/die-smoke-rutenserie-im-neuen-design/

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Dazu auch noch das hier:



Angler9999 schrieb:


> laut meinem Chat mit einem Vertriebler soll die Rute gleich sein, wie der Vorgänger. Lediglich der Rutenhalter ist komplett anders. Gefischt habe ich die neue nicht, nur meine 55er Vorgänger.  Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Ok, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## kefal (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich hab die 55er (altes Modell) als Reiserute. 5 teilig glaub ich.
> 
> Wurde Anfang 2016 verschleudert. Top Teil da sehr flexibel im Einsatzbereich. Jiggen und Wobbeln.



Ist die Aktion der Reiserute im Vergleich zu der 2 teiligen anders ?


----------



## kefal (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich benutze sie für das Hecht und Zanderangeln. An der Elbe (Fluß) liebe ich sie, da ich damit Gummis und Wobbler führen kann. Ich habe die Rute gerade im Angebot für 179€ gesehen.



Wo hast Du diesen Preis gesehen ?

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quantum smoke spin 2,70m wg 10-105g*

Google.....


----------



## Steppken (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute 

Habe grad diesen älteren thread gefunden und schon ein paar Teilnehmer direkt gefragt. Zur Sicherheit wollte ich nochmal hier fragen (nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel) - hoffe, dass der eine oder andere mir weiter hilft  

Fische 7-14g Jigs, mit 16cm Gufis (insgesamt ca. 37-44g?) auf Seen, vom Boot. Möchte mir die smoke s3 als reine gummirute holen. Aber das WG der Rute verwirrt mich. 
Was ratet ihr mir? 
7-55 oder 12-75g? 

Wenn ich dem Chat folge (Aussagen gehen auseinander), geht es eher Richtung 7-55g. Auch in einem aktuellen Video wurde ähnlich schwer in grundnähe auf Winterhechte mit der 55er gefaulenzt. 

Grüße


----------



## Steppken (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute 

Habe grad diesen älteren thread gefunden und schon ein paar Teilnehmer direkt gefragt. Zur Sicherheit wollte ich nochmal hier fragen (nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel) - hoffe, dass der eine oder andere mir weiter hilft  

Fische 7-14g Jigs, mit 16cm Gufis (insgesamt ca. 37-44g?) auf Seen, vom Boot. Möchte mir die smoke s3 als reine gummirute holen. Aber das WG der Rute verwirrt mich. 
Was ratet ihr mir? 
7-55 oder 12-75g? 

Wenn ich dem Chat folge (Aussagen gehen auseinander), geht es eher Richtung 7-55g. Auch in einem aktuellen Video wurde ähnlich schwer in grundnähe auf Winterhechte mit der 55er gefaulenzt. 

Grüße


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2021)

Steppken schrieb:


> Wenn ich dem Chat folge (Aussagen gehen auseinander), geht es eher Richtung 7-55g. Auch in einem aktuellen Video wurde ähnlich schwer in grundnähe auf Winterhechte mit der 55er gefaulenzt.
> 
> Grüße



Hi, der Thread behandelt ja die vorherigen Serien wenn ich es jetzt nicht verchecke, und die S3 ist eine komplett andere Rute und hat nichts mit der ersten und zweiten Serie gemein. Ich habe die 55er aus der ersten Serie, die kann durchaus 15er Gummis mit Köpfen, ich meine rauf bis 18g gut improvisieren, wenn das der Köderschwerpunkt sein soll, dann ist sie aber nicht optimal; Wie aber gesagt: Die S3 sind komplett andere Ruten...

Grüße JK


----------



## Steppken (7. Februar 2021)

Danke dir. Ähnliches wurde mir bereits mitgeteilt, mit dem Hinweis auf die 75er


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Steppken schrieb:


> Möchte mir die smoke s3 als reine gummirute holen



Ich kann dir nur raten, laut dieser Anzeige und Bild:





						Smoke S3 Spin
					

Wie Phönix aus der Asche entstanden geht das beliebte Quantum Flaggschiff in eine neue S3 Version und ist weitaus mehr als Schall und Rauch, eine langlebige, hochwertig




					quantumfishing.eu
				




Achte sehr gut beim antesten auf den Griff, auf das laut Bild sehr dünn geratene Griffmaterial und den kantigen Rollenhalter.

Testbericht-Zitat
"Obwohl die Smoke S3 Spin 105 in der 2,40-Meter-Version nur 182 Gramm wiegt und direkt über dem Griff gerade mal einen *Durchmesser von etwa 12 Millimetern* aufweist"
www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/hecht-spinnrute-und-rolle-im-test-smoke-s3

Diese für mich als Krätze empfundenen neuen und extrem sparsamen Aufbauweisen neuer Rutenmodelle sind sehr oft ein schnell einsetzender Verdruss am Wasser.
Was nicht ausschließen tut, dass sie manchmal jemanden passen.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2021)

jedem Angelgerätetester ist schon als Hintergrundbild ein Foto anzuempfehlen, auf dem er die Rute zwischen den Zähne hat, noch besser sind weitere Fotos mit Schnur etc. an selbigen Ort ( bitte Zahnreinigung regelmäßig machen- wie würden Steinbrüche und gelbe Hauer aussehen?) spannender wären Wobbler und Gummifsiche mit Bauchdrilligen;-))
Ohne diese typischen , alltäglichen Tätigkeiten von jedem von uns- wirken die Berichte einfach nich glaubhaft.
Deshalb geht die Tendenz einfach zu immer geringeren Durchmesser der Blanks, der ein oder andere bekommt das Maul einfach nicht (weitgenug) auf;-)))

Frohes Weitermachen
Gruß A.


----------

